# White spurs?



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I took a rooster this weekend that had spurs that were completely white from tip to leg. I've seen white tips before, but never anything like this. (they were plenty long too) I'm guessing the white color is brought on by wear... but wonder if it is from sparring or just age?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I believe the legs and spurs get lighter with age. Did your bird have a long tail feather? Took this old timer last year.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

Yep... the tail was long also. Must be an age thing. I'll post pics of the spurs once I unwrap the bird.

(this one made the nylon stocking instead of the ziplock freezer bag)


----------

